# mit java in access DB über odbc/jdbc



## johi1234 (22. Nov 2010)

hallo, hätte eine frage wie man in eine access db schreiben kann, herauslesen ist kein problem, aber das reinschreiben in eine tabelle bekomm ich einfach nicht hin.
mfg johi


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2010)

Einfach reinschreiben.

Vernüftige Antworten gibt es nur bei vernünftig gestellten Fragen


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2010)

executeUpdate...
genaue Antworten gibt es nur bei genaue Fragen


----------

